# Fuji SL1 Pro - Oval W524?



## Dragos (May 19, 2010)

Hello all,

I have purchased a SL1 pro a few months ago and I love the bike.

My question is on these wheels Oval W524. I have tried to find some information on them online but it looks like they don't exist 

The guy from the bike shop did said I should upgrade them because they are weak and I weight at around 235. Now I rode the bike I would say 200+ miles so far and I didn't notice any issues with them... should I continue to ride them until they break or is there a good chance that they will just break from under me when i'm going at around 34miles on a descent and fall straight on my face?

Thanks for your help!

http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1112593_-1_400306__400306


----------



## ssjkyle31 (Jul 19, 2009)

Just ride them until they need to be true


----------



## Dragos (May 19, 2010)

bahueh said:


> ... just lose weight and forget about it all.


That's my main goal... just wanted to make sure these wont disappear from under me


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

they won't break catastrophically, just become out of true..maybe break a spoke or two...they'll let you know when they need to be replaced. they are standard, factory OEM wheels...just don't expect miracles. when they go, replace them with a high spoke count set to handle your weight. 
or just lose weight and forget about it all.


----------

